# He was in ecstasy



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

He was in ecstasy with a huge smile on his face as his wife moved forwards, then backwards, forward, then backwards again....back and forth...back and forth...in and out....in and out

She could feel the sweat on her forehead and between her
breasts and trickling down the small of her back, she was
getting near to the end.

Her heart was pounding...her face was flushed...then she moaned, softly at first, then began to groan louder. Finally, totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream and shouted, "OK, OK! I CAN'T park the fucking car! You do it, you SMUG bastard!"


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------

